# A sneak peek at my new critter



## Bl69aze (Sep 17, 2019)

Not the best pic since I just wanted to be quick and not disturb too much

But 10pts if u can guess

It’s the cutest darn thing ever


----------



## Humble (Sep 17, 2019)

Is it a Pygmy?


----------



## Blighty (Sep 17, 2019)

Oddly reddish Stimmy?


----------



## Neil j (Sep 17, 2019)

Where’d you go get yourself an oenpelli from? Hahaha


----------



## burningfyra (Sep 17, 2019)

definitely a legless lizard of some sort.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 17, 2019)

Neil j said:


> Where’d you go get yourself an oenpelli from? Hahaha


HA! I WISH!
[doublepost=1568711139,1568710959][/doublepost]


Humble said:


> Is it a Pygmy?



Sure is!



Blighty said:


> Oddly reddish Stimmy?


It is a northern (?)locale Pygmy I believe, although as I said the pic isn’t the best so I can see where you’d think it was a stimson 



burningfyra said:


> definitely a legless lizard of some sort.


 or not  I’d love a sheltopusik


----------



## Humble (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a pair of these guys in my collection and find them very easy to keep and quite hard, very food orientated.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 18, 2019)

Humble said:


> I have a pair of these guys in my collection and find them very easy to keep and quite hard, very food orientated.


They’re not easy to find
[doublepost=1568756974,1568714258][/doublepost]She made a mess... so I had to get her out real quick 





Check out that beatiful white underbelly!


----------



## Humble (Sep 19, 2019)

Beautiful looking


----------

